# Cel p11d7



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Changed my air filter and crawled under the car last week to check my flange at the SCR and it was pretty corroded, so I covered it in antiseize (bad idea? Idk). 1000 miles later and I got a CEL for P11D7 which I read can be associated with this exhaust issue. 36,540miles on the clock, dealer said I may or may not be covered under warranty...

Not sure if I should keep my appointment or cancel and R&R the flange / replace sensor.

Is this NOx sensor covered under any warranty/recall? I've had a NOx sensor replaced for P11DC back in August of 2015. Will dig up p/n tonight.

This car is such a headache, probably the 8th or 9th CEL related visit.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You may be able to get them to goodwill since you are still so close to the 3/36. You can check the specific components listed in the owner's manual warranty info to see if it's covered under emissions warranty.


----------

